#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  "Полемика в монастыре" Туччи (Камалашила, Хешан, первые изд дзогчен текстов в России)

## Jambal Dorje

"Полемика в монастыре", перевод Бреславца, года 72 приблизительно, скан с первого издания машинописного. Первые упоминания в самиздате дзогчена (и не просто упоминания но и переводы текстов, судя по ссылкам ему ННР тогда помогал, а может и стимулировал к переводу), кои впоследствии стимулировали поиск дзогченовских текстов и дзогченовских учителей. Правда до этого Дандароном была переведена с тибетского Карнатантра НацогРандола, также ходившая в машинописном варианте. частично опубликована на правидье
http://narod.ru/disk/9516739000/%D0%...D0%B5.rar.html

----------

Aion (09.06.2009), Samadhi Undercover (05.06.2009), Tenzin Chophel (06.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.06.2009), Александр С (05.06.2009), Дмитрий Певко (05.06.2009), Дондог (01.05.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (05.06.2009)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

Благодарствия за текст!
1. Радостно видеть как далеко с 1972 года шагнула дхарма-переводческая наука.
2. С самой этой историей про диспут очевидно что то не так. Разумного объяснения тому, что Хэшан Махаяна будто бы не смог найти аргументов найти не удаётся. Скорее это шоу было формально-показательным, где ХМ было отведено место статиста с заранее определенной ролью и без возможности ответа.
Тезисы Камалашилы совсем не столь "убийственны". Нам, возможно, после веков разработки аргументационной базы коротких путей легко говорить, но с другой стороны и ХМ был патриарх, а не кто-нибудь.
Вообще не исключаю, что там за занавеской стояла стража и ковыряла ножичком в зубах, а Со-ма-ме и другим последователям ХМ на камни броситься ненавязчиво помогли.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Тезисы Камалашилы совсем не столь "убийственны". Нам, возможно, после веков разработки аргументационной базы коротких путей легко говорить...


Нормальные классические аргументы. И ничего особо нового за эти века противная сторона придумать не смогла, поскольку ее аргументация незащитима ни с общебуддийских позиций, ни с позиций просто здравого смысла. Все дискуссии на эту тему заканчиваются одинаково: «Мне мой учитель сказал, что дело обстоит так. Поэтому так оно и обстоит». Типа у нас своя собственная система, и никакие внешние критерии к ней неприменимы. Поэтому все ваши аргументы мимо кассы.
А затем у людей естественным образом возникают всякие вопросы, как-то: является ли дзогчен учением Будды?
В общем, печально все это.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> с *общебуддийских* позиций


Ха-ха-ха...  :Cool:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вообще не исключаю, что там за занавеской стояла стража и ковыряла ножичком в зубах, а Со-ма-ме и другим последователям ХМ на камни броситься ненавязчиво помогли.


Если учитель сказал в пропасть - значит в пропасть. Учителя не ошибаются. Как хорошо быть Учителем. Сразу перестаешь ошибаться. И чем тупее ученики тем быстрее человек становится их большим учителем,  становится бессмертным и т.д.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Нормальные классические аргументы. И ничего особо нового за эти века противная сторона придумать не смогла..


да явас уммаляю...  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

Сколько шагов необходимо, чтобы познать вкус воды в чашке или вкус яблока или цвет неба?

Нет ни одного шага, ведущего к Истине. Таков мгновенный путь - познание Истины моментально.

Но познание Истины - лишь первый шаг на Пути. Таков постепенный путь. Но шагающий во сне не делает ни одного шага. Это и есть практика десяти парамит.

----------


## Ноки

> Сколько шагов необходимо, чтобы познать вкус воды в чашке или вкус яблока или цвет неба?
> 
> Нет ни одного шага, ведущего к Истине. Таков мгновенный путь - познание Истины моментально.
> 
> Но познание Истины - лишь первый шаг на Пути. Таков постепенный путь. Но шагающий во сне не делает ни одного шага. Это и есть практика десяти парамит.


Мгновенный и постепенный путь это пути без шагов.
Вряд ли здесь найдётся польза.

----------

